# otto



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought an otto, or as the petshop boy called it, dwarf sucker mouth catfish i only got one! hope they are still some left! I hadn't realized it was an otto as my internet was down, it totally was freaking out for the first day in my tank. i heard they die easy !


----------



## purpleflower (Sep 25, 2007)

oh and I got 2 more corys, they love each other and are so much fun to watch, my baby cory doesn't seem very interested in them!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i'm assuming this is the tropical tank 

yeah, i haven't had much luck with otos. i'd buy 'em, they'd do fine for a while, then they'd just start dying :\. i have one left, poor little guy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

same here...all of my ottos do fine, eating everything, then, about 1-2 months later, they all die within weeks of eachother.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Some Otos are weak from shipping and sometimes they die because of water conditions.

They also get stressed pretty easily and thats probably why yours was freaking out. Otos are schooling fish, so you'll need to get atleast 3-4 more to have the 4+ that they prefer. Really, I'd suggest having atleast 5, depending on your tank size. When you go back to get more, make sure you choose larger, fat Otos as opposed to the small skinny ones. The fatter ones are usually healthier.

Also, Otos like to have supplemental foods, meaning you can't just assume they'll eat algae. You should feed them algae wafers every day to every other day as well.

Have you checked for ammonia and nitrItes just to be sure they aren't in the water?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

yep, the water params tested just fine, and i did supplement them with zucchini and algae wafers. still no luck :\


----------

